# What’s your best high protein, medium carbs and low fat recipe



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you have a favourite tasty high protein, medium carb and low fat recipe? Let's here it I want some ideas


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

jizz on toast


----------



## Fat Alex (Mar 10, 2019)

eggs on toast legit cant go wrong, adjust yolks to whites accordingly to your macros easy meal for me


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

I Just poud down a load of fat free yogurts. There's loads of them out there that are delicious, usually a coconut/vanilla variant.


----------

